# Where to live in San Francisco?



## Rosienisbet (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi there, am new to this forum, but wondering if anyone could help with information about places to live in San Francisco.

My hub to be has just accepted a job at UCSF in San Francisco and we will be moving there in October for two years initially. So I am starting to wonder where might be a good place to live?

Our main criteria are: We know San Francisco is a very expensive place to live, so will be looking to rent an apartment, ideally somewhere with two bedrooms. I think 3 may be pushing it! Although it will be pricey, we would like to live nice and close to my partner's work which is on Parnassus Avenue, as we want to avoid any commuting. Ideally a short walk or bike ride. We feel we will get a better of San Francisco that way.

Our if possible criteria are: we would like to live somewhere fairly quiet and residential, although not too far away from cafes and shops, would also be nice. It is more important to us to be part of a friendly San Francisco community, than to be near trendy restaurants and bars. Ideally it would also be nice to not be too far from the water, as I like to run etc, although I know we can't be too picky! 

We are aiming to pay around $1500-$1800 a month, which I know rules us out of some areas of San Francisco, but does anyone know if there is anywhere that might fit our criteria and price range?

I know a little of some of the areas, as we have visited before. But don't know places in detail. Have heard the Sunset district is nice and would be close to UCSF, although some people say it gets v foggy. Is it really that bad? 

Any other advice help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

Rosienisbet said:


> Hi there, am new to this forum, but wondering if anyone could help with information about places to live in San Francisco.
> 
> My hub to be has just accepted a job at UCSF in San Francisco and we will be moving there in October for two years initially. So I am starting to wonder where might be a good place to live?
> 
> ...


Hi, the Sunset is a nice area, but anywhere towards the Pacific Coast will get the fog especially in June/July/August. You will get some days where it is nice and warm (yesterday) but today it is foggy there. When it is foggy, it is cold, maybe around 60 degrees F, compared to about 75F outside the fog. There can be a fine drizzle too when it is foggy. But, if this doesn't bother you and your priority is to be close to your husband's work, then it would be a nice place to live. You are near to Golden Gate Park there too. 
Check out Craigslist for rentals initially. Make sure to get a credit report from Experian or Equifax on your UK credit history just before you leave - the US landlord will want to see this. Also be prepared to take last 3 months bank statements/credit card statements and 12 months receipts for your current mortgage (or rent) paid on time. 
Best of luck,
Rachel


----------



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

I second the above post about the Western parts of SF. I have lived in San Francisco four times over my lifetime (I have a love/hate relationship with the City). 

San Francisco is one of the few cities in the world where the closer you get to the water, the cheaper the housing is. But you need to be able to live in a place where there is no summer. It is cold on the coast all the time. I lived in an area called Diamond Heights - not too far from your hubby's work. If you can live with cool foggy weather, not a bad place to live.


----------



## Rosienisbet (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for both of your responses! Both really useful. And thanks for the tips on info for landlords. I think to be honest we're not that bothered about the fog. Sunset seems to tick all the other boxes, so I think we'll at least look there to start with. Craigs list definately a good tip. Have had a look and there's lots of places in our price range. Thanks guys.


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

Rosienisbet said:


> Thanks for both of your responses! Both really useful. And thanks for the tips on info for landlords. I think to be honest we're not that bothered about the fog. Sunset seems to tick all the other boxes, so I think we'll at least look there to start with. Craigs list definately a good tip. Have had a look and there's lots of places in our price range. Thanks guys.


Thanks. I agree and it is not foggy there _every day in the summer. You will get some clear days. _


----------



## miss omy (Feb 9, 2010)

> Hi there, am new to this forum, but wondering if anyone could help with information about places to live in San Francisco.
> 
> My hub to be has just accepted a job at UCSF in San Francisco and we will be moving there in October for two years initially. So I am starting to wonder where might be a good place to live?


I work at UCSF- im a post doc too- which lab is he going to? im at parnassus



> Our main criteria are: We know San Francisco is a very expensive place to live, so will be looking to rent an apartment, ideally somewhere with two bedrooms. I think 3 may be pushing it! Although it will be pricey, we would like to live nice and close to my partner's work which is on Parnassus Avenue, as we want to avoid any commuting. Ideally a short walk or bike ride. We feel we will get a better of San Francisco that way.





> Our if possible criteria are: we would like to live somewhere fairly quiet and residential, although not too far away from cafes and shops, would also be nice. It is more important to us to be part of a friendly San Francisco community, than to be near trendy restaurants and bars. Ideally it would also be nice to not be too far from the water, as I like to run etc, although I know we can't be too picky!
> 
> We are aiming to pay around $1500-$1800 a month, which I know rules us out of some areas of San Francisco, but does anyone know if there is anywhere that might fit our criteria and price range?


ah yeah, you might get something for 1800- but it would be 1 bedroom, maybe 2, if you're super lucky. If you go out a little further towards the outer/central sunset- but you wont hit your other criteria.



> I know a little of some of the areas, as we have visited before. But don't know places in detail. Have heard the Sunset district is nice and would be close to UCSF, although some people say it gets v foggy. Is it really that bad?



YES!!! it is THAT bad.

the thing you will have to remember- you have NO credit here, none, zip.
landlords probably wont even look at you- especially if the market is competitive.

Id suggest getting an american express card and that will give you american credit- so at least you are on the radar.

Id also make up a renters resume- with your husband's post doctoral job offer- with the UCSF letter head, it goes a long way.

id also offer to pay 2-3 months in advance if you can afford it.

As for quality of life- i live in frederick knobb/cole valley. it's hip, you're close to the park, your're close to castro/haight/etc and you'll be living IN san francisco

if you go sunset- inner, you'll be apples too

however if you go richmond or outer sunset- you'll spend a lot of time on public transport also.

another option is to consider areas close to the UCSF shuttles - like laurel heights.

i recently rented a one bedroom for 1900 in frederick knobb and before that was sharing in cole valley for 3300 with 3 other girls.


----------



## DaveMich (Jul 19, 2011)

San Francisco has a electric light rail line called the Muni Metro which is fairly convenient. The N·Judah line goes right past the campus he will be working at (my wife works there too.) Therefore you might want to limit your search to neighborhoods along that line. Here's a source for maps:

sfmta . com

If you look at a map of SF, the area in the middle of the map is very hilly. These hills affect the weather of the city. The Parnassus campus is just NW of Mount Sutro and Twin Peaks. West of these peaks the weather tends towards fog because winds blow cool air in off the ocean. East of the peaks (towards downtown) the weather is warmer, but the neighborhoods are either nice and expensive or cheap and dangerous. 

You won't be able to figure out exactly where you want to live right off the bat. I would suggest looking out in the sunset along the muni line and then starting the acclimation process. As that progresses you will have a better idea of where you might really want to live, and more time to look for places in your ultimate target area. IE, establish a beachhead and plan to move later.


----------



## Anne304 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rosienisbet said:


> Hi there, am new to this forum, but wondering if anyone could help with information about places to live in San Francisco.
> 
> My hub to be has just accepted a job at UCSF in San Francisco and we will be moving there in October for two years initially. So I am starting to wonder where might be a good place to live?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I arrived in the US this February. I moved here because I got a job in SF. The way I found a long-term furnished apartment was visiting Local Bigwig. If you search at Google you should find it. There you can find apartments for rent for a long-term stay or for 2-3 months to search for another option when you arrive in the US.
I can really recommend it. They told me facts about the different areas there as well.
Anne


----------



## borisyjessi (Jul 26, 2011)

*Welcome to the Bay!*



Rosienisbet said:


> Hi there, am new to this forum, but wondering if anyone could help with information about places to live in San Francisco.
> 
> My hub to be has just accepted a job at UCSF in San Francisco and we will be moving there in October for two years initially. So I am starting to wonder where might be a good place to live?
> 
> ...


My personal favorite part of SF is Haight/Asbury it is beautiful and has a very nice mix of people. You will find that all of SF/ Bay area is foggy at times...it is the nature of living in the bay area. " The coldest winter I spent was a Summer in San Francisco" famous words and oooooh so true. 

You will find yourselves escaping north very often to SF's backyard; Napa Valley. I would recomend checking out winejobs(dot)com for summer jobs for your hubby or maybe even some extra income for yourself. I have always been able to find a job easily in the Napa Valley. I sometimes get 2 or 3 job offers, which is crazy considering our economicsituation.


----------



## Rosienisbet (Jun 11, 2011)

These are all really useful comments, thank you. It is looking like we may be able to stay with some friends of my hubbie's family for a little bit before finding somewhere of our own to live, which should give us some more time. Thanks for all your thoughtful comments.


----------

